# Tyres



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Well I've just parted with my Continentals (7years old 8O ) and £340 for some Toyo HO8s. I have to say that the Continentals had no cracks and looked perfect - Boo Hoo! The fitter said that larger tyres were getting difficult to get hold of and the four I had were the last in current stock. Yes I did check the manufacture's date which is 5110 so am pleased that the job is done


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*prices*

Hello,

Good choice, but I would have considered H09's

What size?

TM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Toyo H08

Toyo H09


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: prices*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good choice, but I would have considered H09's
> 
> ...


225/70/15 could not get HO9 in that size - on a Sprinter


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

*tyres*

Sorry to hi jack your post, but I have got to source some 115 load figure tyres for the sprinter (225/70R/15C) - any ideas?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: tyres*



suenmike said:


> Sorry to hi jack your post, but I have got to source some 115 load figure tyres for the sprinter (225/70R/15C) - any ideas?


What vehicle are those for?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: tyres*



suenmike said:


> Sorry to hi jack your post, but I have got to source some 115 load figure tyres for the sprinter (225/70R/15C) - any ideas?


Yes, go for continental vancowinter2, we've just had 4 fitted in Dec, yesterday we went uphill on a very muddy track to get to a site, wonderful grip, the summer conti's were absolutely useless unless you were on tarmac.

115N rated.

Paul.


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: tyres*



coppo said:


> suenmike said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hi jack your post, but I have got to source some 115 load figure tyres for the sprinter (225/70R/15C) - any ideas?
> ...


Sounds like just the job - Can I be cheeky and ask where you got them?


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: tyres*



richardjames said:


> suenmike said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hi jack your post, but I have got to source some 115 load figure tyres for the sprinter (225/70R/15C) - any ideas?
> ...


its a merc sprinter


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: tyres*



suenmike said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > suenmike said:
> ...


Yes you can be cheeky :lol:

From Kwik Fit, they had(and still do i think) have a deal on where you get 25% off 4 conti tyres. Cost £430 fully fitted.

Ours are the same size as yours(225 70 R15) and also on a Merc Sprinter.

Paul.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: tyres*



suenmike said:


> richardjames said:
> 
> 
> > suenmike said:
> ...


What plated weight? Mine is a Sprinter! plated at 3850kg 112n gives you gross weight of 4480!


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: tyres*



richardjames said:


> suenmike said:
> 
> 
> > richardjames said:
> ...


----------

